

Which YC companies had the most traction before going into YC? - kkt262

Just thought this would be an interesting thread. Which YC companies had significant traction prior to their acceptance into YC? (Revenue, Users, etc)
======
yurka
Also, a related question: Has YC rejected applicants despite impressive early
traction?

~~~
thong
I don't have examples, but I would think so.

In terms of product-market fit, great fit in a small market still limits
potential success of a company in the absolute sense. (i.e. "dominating" the
now-$5M a year "pog" milkcap industry)

That's why VC's sometimes look for startups that have seemingly strange ideas
to "normals", but the potential to address problems in a massive market.
Achieving product-market fit can take time, but doing so in a large market can
mean more in the end. (i.e. Spanx - a "minor player" in the womens underwear
sector when compared to Victoria' Secret)

------
staunch
Humble Bundle is one.

~~~
kkt262
What kind of traction did they have?

~~~
staunch
They'd sold millions worth of games I think:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Humble_Indie_Bundle>

